# Obedience Pictures!



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Don't know yet which ones I'm going to order, but very excited that we had a photographer taking photos at our trial Saturday. Flip is on pages 11-14

2012 MAY HOT Sat Open A - s-dphoto's Photos | SmugMug


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

What great pictures! Those will be hard to choose! You could get them all and frame them all in a multiple frame hanging!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Very nice pics, Jodie<:

I love his face when he's running to you<:

And his pretty new collar looks perfect on him.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Megora said:


> Very nice pics, Jodie<:
> 
> I love his face when he's running to you<:
> 
> And his pretty new collar looks perfect on him.


It was so funny, during open B stays one of the handlers noticed Flip's leash and next thing I know the whole group is picking out styles and colors during the down, then came back and placed orders during the sit.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> It was so funny, during open B stays one of the handlers noticed Flip's leash and next thing I know the whole group is picking out styles and colors during the down, then came back and placed orders during the sit.


Wasn't he a good sales model for you! 

Do you have a page set up with the styles and colors? 

And do you work with leather?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I put up an Etsy site, although I need to do a better job getting pictures of the colors


Weave N Bead by WeaveNBead on Etsy

And I've got pictures of a lot of the things I've made here

http://s296.photobucket.com/albums/mm186/Golden6824/Weave N Bead/


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I love the pictures! He does look great in his new collar, awesome that you got a bunch of orders!!! Take pictures!

Ok, here are my picture pics

SAT-117
SAT-122 - Love his smile here
SAT-128 - Love the way he is looking at you, such focus
SAT-127 - Just cute!
SAT-134 - Because you need one of him coming over a jump with his dumbbell and the other one looks out of focus

I also like the ones of him jumping to get his prize!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Beautiful pictures  And his collar looks stunning!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

sammydog said:


> I love the pictures! He does look great in his new collar, awesome that you got a bunch of orders!!! Take pictures!
> 
> Ok, here are my picture pics
> 
> ...


I put this on a thread I have running on the stuff I'm making, but I'll share it here too. This is going to a Portugese Water Dog in Texas:










I have several more to work on this week, including a fluffy golden getting a turquoise and black corded collar with turquoise beads.

I love the pictures of Flip running in on the drop on recall, they really show his enthusiasm!

I better be more careful in the future with stewards holding out toys!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

HOT SnG Open - s-dphoto's Photos | SmugMug

The same photographer showed up at a show n go a few weeks ago and took lots of pictures. She has a package for 10 pictures so I think I'll choose 10 from between the two events.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Nice pictures my favs are 117 125 and 134


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm debating on 117....I love the expression on his face but I don't know if I want to pay for a picture of him forging LOL. I'll probably get it anyway because it makes me happy to see him look so happy


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I think pic 117 is really good of the two of you. I also like 128 and 134 of just Flip. You have some really nice looking collars and leashes! Hope it will supplement that teacher's pay???!!!!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

125 is my favorite  
I also like 128, 135, and 152.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

since the collars came up on the thread I thought I'd share this here...I made this tonight for a poodle, it's my first time to put a release buckle on a martingale so it didn't have to be made big enough to fit over the head.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I love it! That looks great!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Jodie - can you use metal buckles and D Rings? I have been thinking my crew could look even more special with nicer collars  
What info would you need?



Loisiana said:


> since the collars came up on the thread I thought I'd share this here...I made this tonight for a poodle, it's my first time to put a release buckle on a martingale so it didn't have to be made big enough to fit over the head.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't have any metal buckles on hand but I could order one. I found a really great supplier for collar hardware.

My next experiment is going to be making adjustable collars. Everyone wants me to have collars just already made they can buy at the shows, but that's not feasible with nonadjustable collars. So I bought all the materials, now I just have to figure out how to use a (gulp) sewing machine.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> since the collars came up on the thread I thought I'd share this here...I made this tonight for a poodle, it's my first time to put a release buckle on a martingale so it didn't have to be made big enough to fit over the head.


Mighty says Aunt Jodie... I would love one of these...


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Love the pictures. I'm a real sucker and end up buying too many. Your collars are beautiful and I love the martingale. You do really nice work!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Jodie those are GREAT pictures but I wasn't sure it was Flip until the end when he wanted to jump on the ribbon lady. LOL I love Flip! 

I need to look closer at those collars those are REALLY cool..... I think Quinn and Gabby could use something fun like those for agility and obedience.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks! What info would I need to send to you? This would be for Towhee and Faelan (different sizes of course )



Loisiana said:


> I don't have any metal buckles on hand but I could order one. I found a really great supplier for collar hardware.
> 
> My next experiment is going to be making adjustable collars. Everyone wants me to have collars just already made they can buy at the shows, but that's not feasible with nonadjustable collars. So I bought all the materials, now I just have to figure out how to use a (gulp) sewing machine.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Tonight's project: a short lead and matching bracelet











The photographer had a package 10 4x6 photos for $50 so I went for that. I figured it would be nice to have some physical pictures instead of everything on the computer.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Looks nice! I would still like to see some agility slip leads!


----------

